# propranol



## johncav (May 9, 2005)

is this medicine any goog for dp/dr?


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Nah, not really.

I've got batches of it, but I don't use it anymore.

It's generally good for anxiety, heart issues and migraine.

It will make you feel relaxed, and it will make you feel like an athlete when you can run and maintain a BPM lol.

But it doesn't touch DP/DR, at least not for me. Still, it might be worth a try.


----------



## Diverticulitis (Nov 19, 2004)

Propranolol is a beta-blocker. They're prescribed mainly for high blood pressure, but they also reduce symptoms of anxiety. Only the most superficial _physical_ symptoms, though, such as sweating and shaky hands, so pretty useless really. For me they had extreme psychological side-effects - they increased my DP a hundred-fold and gave me the wierdest spaced out feelings I've ever had. 
I'd avoid. 
Alpha-blockers are more interesting as they actually reduce adrenalin levels, but they didn't work for me either.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Only works mildly on the physical aspects of anxiety. It help blocks the effects of adrenaline generated by anxiety. Im surprised that it would make anybody feel worse mentally tho being it doesnt even cross the blood-brain barrier.

Joe


----------



## Diverticulitis (Nov 19, 2004)

There are no psychological side-effects listed for it, and there shouldn't be, as you say. Can't explain the mechanism, but it gave me 'brain fuzz' that made my klonopin 'brain fizzes' etc seem trivial. There was no way I could have gone out of the house, and it lasted about six hours each time.
I took it about three times to make sure!


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

You can never tell with these things, I guess.

I've gotta say that I also felt a little "odd" on them; though I might have felt that way regardless at the time.

Perhaps it indirectly affects how you feel by altering your body chemistry - reducing heatrate, sweating etc. - which in turn affects your mind state, I dunno.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Weymouth, what do you mean by "brain fizzes"?


----------



## Diverticulitis (Nov 19, 2004)

If I was late with a dose of klonopin, or when I was tapering off for withdrawal, I'd often get the sensation of 'cold sparks' going off in my head. Very quick, discrete little 'fizzes' in my brain. They weren't that unpleasant, and only lasted a couple of seconds at a time.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I really don't understand the logic behind this medication. I tried it for several months back in the 1980s. Several people have mentioned here that it works on the PHYSICAL symptoms of anxiety, i.e. the most horrendous sensation for me was slowing my heart down.

Well, what is the logic in that? So my heart CAN'T beat fast, literally, but that is a SYMPTOM of anxiety, not anxiety itself... if this makes any sense. I felt so uncomfortable on that drug. It was one of the few that gave me very bad side effects.

Not to scare anyone. It was just me.

1. It did absolutely nothing for me re: anxiety, DP/DR, though a few folks here have sworn by its reducing anxiety.

2. I was once in a near heavy duty rear-end collision while on this med. Several of us had to slam on our brakes. I missed ramming into the guy ahead of me by about 1 inch. Was ready to die.

Meantime this damned Inderal/Indural? sp? wouldn't let my heart beat fast when a MASSIVE WAVE of adrenaline hit. The adrenaline was normal, after the accident it's to be expected. But my heart couldn't beat fast. I felt like what I assume a heart attack feels like, or what I imagine one might feel like.

3. While going OFF the med, and occasionally while on it, I got a very irregular heartbeat, which is the opposite of what it's supposed to do. I was actually working in a hospital staffing office while on it and one afternoon nearly ran to the ER as my heart was so irregular.

The doctors hooked me up to an EKG machine and were stunned. My heart was jumping all over the place and they didn't know what to do. I forgot what they DID do, but my heart settled down. The symptoms -- all physical -- only went away when the stuff was out of my system.

That drug, and the MAOIs gave me the worst physical symptoms, and neither did a damned thing for me.

I really don't understand the logic. If you're feeling anxious, make your heart beat more slowly and you'll feel less anxious? It never made sense to me.

Sorry I'm a crab today.

I have heard a few positive stories about it, but as in this thread mainly negative ones.

Best,
D :mrgreen: 
:? 
Can't wait for the "Raymond" special. Simple pleasures.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Just for the technical record here, we're all really talking about Propranolol (which is Inderal). The title of the thread has it spelled as propanol which NO one under any circumstances should ingest as it is rubbing alcohol.

Just a reality check.

:wink:

p.s. and yes, HOLY CRAP, the end of Raymond!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Clarification:

The drug obviously has a positive use. My mother took it for years for a prolapsed mitral valve. I don't believe it's for high blood pressure but to regulate heart rhythm.

My mother's heart would be very irregularly, sometimes stop and she'd pass out. This was from a heart defect she was born with. Ticks me off (her too) that for years doctors told her the racing heart was anxiety! SHEESH.

Anyway, there were times I drove her to the hospital for IV propanolol sp? as her heart would not stabilize, even on the medication.

Also, it is used in patients with irregular heartbeats or when the heart beats far too quickly. The horrible sensation I had, that it does give you, is a SLLLLOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW steady heartbeat, whether you're sleeping or dancing or being scared by a monster. Well, I didn't find that pleasant.

For someone with a real heart defect it is a tremendous med. My mother was so thrilled to get on it after years of problems.

I still say it's cart before the horse or as my mother would say, "Hind end to." ? In other words, it treats symptoms not the overall umbrella syndrome when used for anxiety. It does "control" an irregular heartbeat, by slowing the heart and keeping it in a normal rhythm.

What it did for my mother, and did very well, once she got on the proper dose.

D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

JanineBaker said:


> Just for the technical record here, we're all really talking about Propranolol (which is Inderal). The title of the thread has it spelled as propanol which NO one under any circumstances should ingest as it is rubbing alcohol.
> 
> Just a reality check.
> 
> ...


LOL.
"Don't let rotten cheese become your big fork and spoon." :mrgreen:

Never take rubbing alcohol for DP! LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Diverticulitis (Nov 19, 2004)

> The drug obviously has a positive use. My mother took it for years for a prolapsed mitral valve. I don't believe it's for high blood pressure but to regulate heart rhythm.


It has a number of uses, but it is definitely a first-line anti-hypertensive; I was originally on it for my blood pressure.
This is from the BNF (British doctors' prescribing bible). It mentions Arrhythmia, too.

PROPRANOLOL HYDROCHLORIDE
Additional information: interactions (Propranolol).
Indications: see under Dose

Cautions: avoid abrupt withdrawal especially in angina; first-degree AV block; portal hypertension (risk of deterioration in liver function); diabetes; history of obstructive airways disease (introduce cautiously and monitor lung function?see also Bronchospasm below); myasthenia gravis; history of hypersensitivity?may increase sensitivity to allergens and result in more serious hypersensitivity response, also may reduce response to adrenaline (epinephrine) (see also section 3.4.3); see also notes above; reduce dose of oral propranolol in hepatic impairment; renal impairment (Appendix 3); pregnancy (Appendix 4); breast-feeding (Appendix 5); interactions: Appendix 1 (beta-blockers), important: verapamil interaction, see also VERAPAMIL section 2.6.2

Contra-indications: asthma (important: see Bronchospasm below), uncontrolled heart failure, Prinzmetal's angina, marked bradycardia, hypotension, sick sinus syndrome, second- or third- degree AV block, cardiogenic shock, metabolic acidosis, severe peripheral arterial disease; phaeochromocytoma (apart from specific use with alpha-blockers, see also notes above)

BRONCHOSPASM. The CSM has advised that beta-blockers, including those considered to be cardioselective, should not be given to patients with a history of asthma or bronchospasm. However, in rare situations where there is no alternative a cardioselective beta-blocker is given to these patients with extreme caution and under specialist supervision

Side-effects: bradycardia, heart failure, hypotension, conduction disorders, bronchospasm, peripheral vasoconstriction (including exacerbation of intermittent claudication and Raynaud's phenomenon), gastro-intestinal disturbances, fatigue, sleep disturbances; rare reports of rashes and dry eyes (reversible on withdrawal), sexual dysfunction, and exacerbation of psoriasis; see also notes above; overdosage: see Emergency Treatment of Poisoning

Dose: by mouth, hypertension, initially 80 mg twice daily, increased at weekly intervals as required; maintenance 160?320 mg daily
Portal hypertension, initially 40 mg twice daily, increased to 80 mg twice daily according to heart-rate; max. 160 mg twice daily
Phaeochromocytoma (only with an alpha-blocker), 60 mg daily for 3 days before surgery or 30 mg daily in patients unsuitable for surgery
Angina, initially 40 mg 2?3 times daily; maintenance 120?240 mg daily
Arrhythmias, hypertrophic obstructive cardiomyopathy, anxiety tachycardia, and thyrotoxicosis (adjunct), 10?40 mg 3?4 times daily
Anxiety with symptoms such as palpitations, sweating, tremor, 40 mg once daily, increased to 40 mg 3 times daily if necessary
Prophylaxis after myocardial infarction, 40 mg 4 times daily for 2?3 days, then 80 mg twice daily, beginning 5 to 21 days after infarction
Migraine prophylaxis and essential tremor, initially 40 mg 2?3 times daily; maintenance 80?160 mg daily
By intravenous injection, arrhythmias and thyrotoxic crisis, 1 mg over 1 minute; if necessary repeat at 2-minute intervals; max. 10 mg (5 mg in anaesthesia)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

My experience with Propanalol is thusly:

Did absolutely diddly squat. Nothing.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

It was a life saver for me when my anxiety first started.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

In my experience and most people Ive talked with this drug has done absolutely nothing for anxiety. Like I said, it doesnt cross the bbb so it shouldnt, other than a placebo effect. Its defintely effective for slowing down the heart. It blocks the effects of adrenaline so it works INDIRECTLY on anxiety(works on the PHYSICAL symptoms of anxiety). Doctors prescribe it for anxiety because they feel it helps break the anxiety cycle by eliminating the physical symptoms that are creating more fear.

Joe


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

This drug does jack shit; it has nasty side effects such as making you feel worn down, fatigued, it lowers your sex drive etc..This is a drug for 60 year old men who have high blood pressure; it should not be used for anxiety patients.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

Speak for yourself.

It rescued me from a 3 day frenzy when I didn't know what the hell was happening to me.

Didn't affect sex drive in any way either :wink: Unlike Cipramil...that got fucked off after a week, evil stuff. :evil:


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Weymouth Stan said:


> If I was late with a dose of klonopin, or when I was tapering off for withdrawal, I'd often get the sensation of 'cold sparks' going off in my head. Very quick, discrete little 'fizzes' in my brain. They weren't that unpleasant, and only lasted a couple of seconds at a time.


That explains those things!

Thanks man. I still get the weird spasms and twitches too though. They're kinda freaky.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

me too......i found it helped to relieve the symptoms even though obviously not cure it


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I am trying to come off propanolol from an initial high dose as it gave me very vivid realistic dreams. I am told you have to withdraw gradually as abrupt withdrawal will lead to possible heart failure and stroke.

Anyone any experience withdrawing from this drug?


----------



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

i was on this for a while cause my doctor was reluctant to prescribe me anything harder. i found it had a very mild sedating effect but did nothing for dp/dr and like others here i have read it is more for the physcial symptoms of anxiety like profuse sweating,etc. probably good to take before a big speech or sumthing lol. btw DONT take at nite, it will giv u weird fucked up vivid dreams (if u dont get this already from d/p lol)


----------



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

i am not a doctor and i am unsure about high doses, but i think the physical withdrawal risks are more relevant to people who take this drug for other medical conditions related to the heart eg, angina and stuff like that, i think this is actually the primary use for the drug.


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

When my DP first started I felt constantly panicky for two weeks. I was literally shaking all the time and nearly passed out a couple of times at school. Taking Propanolol stopped my panic attacks, but I've stopped taking it recently as it does absolutely nothing to stop DP. If anything it made me feel more spaced out - my doctor told me to take three a day but taking any more than one made me feel totally out of it.


----------

